# Ein Unbekannter



## Lobi (22. Aug. 2012)

Hallo Ihr lieben Fischexperten kann mir einer von Euch sagen, was sich da für Fischchen in meinem Teich rumtreiben?

Sie springen liebend gern den Bachlauf hinauf. Und sind ca 4-5 cm groß.


----------



## Connemara (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Unbekannter*

Ich würde sagen, dass das noch nicht eingefärbter Goldfischnachwuchs ist...


----------



## Mark2111 (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Unbekannter*

Der Rückenflosse nach ist das kein __ Goldfisch.

Könnte auch eine __ Hasel sein. Zumindest sieht es einer Hasel ziemlich ähnlich.

LG MArk


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Unbekannter*

Hi Lobi,

sind keine sehr guten Fotos für ne Bestimmung, aber haben die Fische, wenn keine Schreckfärbung, einen Streifen von Schwanz bis Schnauze, der übers Auge läuft? (auf dem Fotos meine ich einen stark ausgebleichten zu erkennen). 

Wenn ja handelt es sich um Pseudorasbora parva (__ Blaubandbärbling)

MfG Frank


----------



## Lobi (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Unbekannter*

Danke Euch für Eure Meinungen.

Ich denke __ Knoblauchkröte hat recht mit seiner Vermutung, denn das Bild in Wikipedia zum __ Blaubandbärbling passt ziemlich genau zu den Fischchen die bei mir im Teich sind.

@Knoblauchkröte wie fotografiert man den am besten Fische zur Artenbestimmung?
hab da nochmal ein oder zwei Kandidaten im Teich die noch bestimmt werden müßen.


Vielen Dank
Thomas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Unbekannter*

Hi Thomas,

entweder in einem eckigen Glasbehälter (kleines Aquarium, Fotoküvette, ect), denn jede Rundung verzerrt das Objekt. Oder wie hier im Lexika bei ein paar Fischen auf der Seite liegend außerhalb des Wassers in ner feuchten Kunststoffwanne, auf nem nassen dunklen Tuch ect. liegend

MfG Frank


----------



## Lobi (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Unbekannter*

Ah Ok danke für Deine Tips. Werde sie bei nächster Gelegenheit anwenden.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Lobi (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Unbekannter*

Hey,

heute beim Filter putzen sind mir wieder zwei noch unbekannte Fischlis in die Hände gefallen. Sie hatten sich in den Filter verirrt.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei der Bestimmung wieder helfen. Dieses mal hab ich ein rechteckiges Gefäß aus Plexiglas genommen und dahinter und darunter jeweils etwas schwarzes. Mal schauen ob es dieses mal besser ist. Wollte das kleine Tierchen aber nicht noch mehr stress aussetzten darum hab ich nur schnell paar bildchen geschossen und Ihn dann schnell wieder in den großen Teich gesetzt. 



Die kleinen sind so um 2-3cm groß und hat mini Barteln die man auf den Bildern aber leider nicht gut erkennen kann.

Könnten es den __ Gründling Babys sein?

Thomas


----------



## Harald (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Unbekannter*

wenn ich mich alles täuscht, ist es tatsächlich ein __ Gründling


----------



## Lobi (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Unbekannter*

 Das wäre ja super meine Chefin ist begeistert von den Gründlingen. Da freut sie sich sicher.


----------



## Wild (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Unbekannter*

Hallo,
das sind 100% ig Gründlinge!
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------

